# "Neuer" PC bootet nicht!



## Akanor (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Buffies,
Ja, ich habe die SuFu benutzt, aber nichts spezielles, was exakt auf mein Problem zutrifft, gefunden. 
Also: Ich habe mir bei einem Online- Technik-Versand einen neuen Prozessor (AMD Phenom X6 1090T), ein neues Mainboard (ASRock M3N78D) und neuen RAM (Mushkin DDR3 4G bestellt. Nun, ich bin auf keinen Fall Techik-Experte, dennoch habe ich mich allein an den Einbau gewagt. Beim Mainboard habe ich mir alle Stecker per Sticker kalkest, damit ich nicht den Überblick verliere. So habe ich es auch (glaub) ganz gut geschafft, alles wieder einzubauen. Lediglich bei den sog. System Panel Header Steckern habe ich meine Probleme, weil ich nicht genau weiß, wo die einzelnen kleinen Popel-Kabel hingehören. Aber sonst, wie gesagt, ohne Probleme. Nur der blöde PC fährt einfach nicht hoch. Lüfter und Laufwerk laufen, nur alles andere anscheinend nicht. Normalerweise kommt beim Start ja immer so ein "BIOS-Piepsen". Das kommt nicht. Genauso wenig wie ein Bild. Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz!
Kann da irgendwas defekt sein oder bin ich zu blöd um das Mainboard anzuschmieden?

BTW.: Ich habe schon RAM und Grafikkarte einzeln rausgenommen, aber es tut sich noch immer nichts.
Danke eu h schonmal 
Lg


----------



## bifrost1 (25. Mai 2011)

hm, fern diagnose is bei sowas ab und an etwas schwer, könnteste vll ein bild davon machen, vll sticht einem ja was ins auge? sind alle kabel angesteckt?(stickpunkt bildschirm) bios piepsen muss nicht kommen, es kann aber muss nicht. hängt vom board ab. 
KÖNNTE daran liegen, das dein bios veraltet ist? der 1090t wird erst ab version 1.40 unterstützt, weiß nicht ob das das problem sein kann. haste die möglichkeit die cpu wo anders zu testen? stromversorgungen usw passen?


----------



## Akanor (25. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich versuche mal Ei Bild davon zu machen, aber da könnte etwas shwer ohne PC es dann hochzuladen.


----------



## bifrost1 (25. Mai 2011)

von wo schreibst du denn? du hast also nicht zufällig ein smartphone oder so?


----------



## Akanor (25. Mai 2011)

Nein indirekt. ich sitz hier na meinem iPod touch


----------



## Akanor (25. Mai 2011)

http://imageshack.us...dsc01029kl.jpg/
http://imageshack.us.../dsc01030u.jpg/
http://imageshack.us.../dsc01031y.jpg/

So auf dem ersten Bild sieht man den ganzen PC von oben. Auf dem zweiten und dritten die besagten System Panel anschluesse und deren Stecker.
Entschuldigt die lausige Qualität aber es ging leider nicht anders.

Zur Frage des netzteils: 540Watt sollte reichen. Sagte zumindest der Systemadministrator des Büros.
und wie kann ich jetzt überprüfen, wie alt mein BIOS ist? ich mein, ich komm ja nichtmal in die Nähe meines BIOSes?

Ansonsten, wenn ich noch mehr erläutern soll (zu den Umständen oder der Sachlage) dann immer raus damit 

lg und danke

Edit: Zur Frage ob ich den CPU anderswo anschließen kann: Leider nein. Ich habe hier im Büro noch ein paar alte Rechner stehen, aber die sind von der allgemeinen Ausstattung viel zu schlecht, als das sich etwas prüfen ließe.


----------



## bifrost1 (25. Mai 2011)

schalt den PC nicht mehr ein!
da ist ein LC Power netzteil drin, das kann deine hardware zu grunde richten oder hat es vieleicht schon getan, da werden nur billige teile verbaut in den teilen!
das frontpanel muss nicht angeschlossen werden, kann man muss man aber nicht.
teste die cpu bitte bei einem freund der ein am3(+) board hat und das diese cpu auch unterstützt. oder lass es testen aber lass den pc zuvor mal so stehen. beim ausschalten va entstehen bei elektronik extreme spannungsspitzen die das teil gekillt haben könnten.
&#8364;: das ist schlecht wenn du das nicht testen kannst... vll kann dir ein sehr kulanter elektro laden helfen und schauen ob das zeug noch läuft, wirste vll etwas hinblättern müssen, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Akanor (25. Mai 2011)

Nanu, wie kann das denn sein? Ich hab das schon immer benutzt. ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Mai 2011)

Schau mal in die Mainboard Anleitung für die "System Panel Header Steckern" dort sollte drinstehen wo die reinkommen.


----------



## Akanor (25. Mai 2011)

Also wo die genau hinkommen steht da nicht. Da steht nur, wo der Steckplatz ist, und DAS da die Stecker reingehören.


----------



## Gustav Gans (25. Mai 2011)

Normal müsste das in der Anleitung stehen. Ist lange her das ich so einen Umbau gemacht habe, aber ist da nicht auch der Stecker bei der das Einschaltsignal zum Board übermittelt? Woher bifrost meint das das Netzteil gefährlich ist, keine Ahnung.

Ich denke ohne das du die Stecker der HDD, Reset und On einstöpselst wirst du das Board nicht zum laufen bringen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind das die Stecker die du da hast. Sollte ich irren würde ich an deiner Stelle auch zum nächsten PC Laden gehen der evtl helfen kann. Bevor du dir das ganze zerdepperst.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Gustav Gans (25. Mai 2011)

Auf Seite 10 des Manuals ist doch unten alles beschrieben.


----------



## Akanor (25. Mai 2011)

Gustav schrieb:


> Normal müsste das in der Anleitung stehen. Ist lange her das ich so einen Umbau gemacht habe, aber ist da nicht auch der Stecker bei der das Einschaltsignal zum Board übermittelt? Woher bifrost meint das das Netzteil gefährlich ist, keine Ahnung.
> 
> Ich denke ohne das du die Stecker der HDD, Reset und On einstöpselst wirst du das Board nicht zum laufen bringen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind das die Stecker die du da hast. Sollte ich irren würde ich an deiner Stelle auch zum nächsten PC Laden gehen der evtl helfen kann. Bevor du dir das ganze zerdepperst.
> 
> Viel Erfolg




Hmm Also eigentlich bin ich der Meinung, dass ich schon alle erdenklichen Kombinationen der Stecker probiert habe (Also der System Panel Header Haumichtot Stecker).
Verzwickter Mist. Gut, dass ich auf dem einsamsten Land lebe, wo auch weit und breit auch ja kein Elektronik-Laden ist. ... Naja ich kann ja mal, wie vorgeschlagen, zu einen Freund gehen und da mal den CPU einbauen.
Aber kann es denn sein, dass Komponenten, die ich gekauft habe, schon bei Lieferung defekt ware? 
Und das mit dem Netzteil kann ich mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen, weil es nicht meine erste Aufrüstung ist. Der vorherige RAM-Speicher war neu und die Grafikkarte auch. Abder wie gesagt, ich bin relativer Laie auf dem Gebiet, also werde ich dir Vertrauen :-) Hieße das denn, ich müsste mir ein neues Netzteil beschaffen und damit wäre die Sache getan?


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Mai 2011)

Gustav schrieb:


> Normal müsste das in der Anleitung stehen. Ist lange her das ich so einen Umbau gemacht habe, aber ist da nicht auch der Stecker bei der das Einschaltsignal zum Board übermittelt? Woher bifrost meint das das Netzteil gefährlich ist, keine Ahnung.
> 
> Viel Erfolg



So ein Netzteil würde ich grundsätzlich nicht verbauen, da ihm grundsätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen wie Überspannungsschutz etc. fehlen. Natürlich geht dein Pc nicht sofort in Rauch auf wenn du deine übrige hardware daran anschließt, würde aber dennoch empfehlen, das zu tauschen.


----------



## oOcloudOo (25. Mai 2011)

also:

wegen frontpanel müsste in deinem boardheft stehen wo die rein kommen, falls dus net findest dann kannst du auch mit nem vergrößerungsglas auf das mboard schauen da müssten auch immer 3 buchstaben für das entsprechende kabel sein. 

das die kühler laufen ist schoneinmal ein beweis dafür das dein netzteil nicht alles gegrillt hat weil dort ein sicherheits-check durchgeführt wird bevor die cpu etc starten... so und da sehe ich auch schon die lösung des problems denn der grund warum bei dir kein bios post beim starten kommt, entweder bios kaputt (denke ich jetzt mal net außer du hast den pc zusammengebaut und dich dabei an eine 230v leitung angekettet (oä)) oder, was ich auch glaube, du hast beim einbauen vom mainboard eine abstandsschraube zu viel in das gehäuse geschraubt welche vermutlich den strom von deinem bios abnimmt und es dadurch nicht zu einem start kommt.

bau das mainboard nochmal aus und schau genau wo die löcher in dem board sind (zum festschrauben) und ob du auch nur genau so viele abstandsschrauben vorher ins board rein hast, und keine zuviel.

falls es dann noch net tut kannste dich per PN oder hier im forum nochmal melden.

gruß cloud


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2011)

Manchmal kann das ein ganz kleiner Fehler sein, wie z.B. der Power-Reset-Stecker bei dem einfach nur Plus und Minus verwechselt wurden. Folge ist, dass es dann einen Dauerreset (Kurzschluss) gibt, so als wenn man den Resetknopf am PC-Gehäuse nicht mehr loslassen würde. Einfach den Stecker mal umdrehen. Oder auch mal schauen, ob der Knopf am Gehäuse nicht klemmt, was ja den gleichen Effekt hätte


----------



## oOcloudOo (25. Mai 2011)

achja zum thema frontpanel stecker, hier mal ein bild wie das im mainboardheft aussehen müsste, BENUTZE NICHT DIE ANGABEN WEIL ANDERES BOARD, aber zur orientierung !


www.inskpro.de/images/mbheft.jpg


nochmal gruß cloud

ps: das heft von dem das photo ist, gehört zu einem asus mainboard vllt hilft dir das noch etwas weil falls deins auch ein asus ist dann müsste es im heft gleich drin stehen wie bei mir


----------



## oOcloudOo (25. Mai 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Manchmal kann das ein ganz kleiner Fehler sein, wie z.B. der Power-Reset-Stecker bei dem einfach nur Plus und Minus verwechselt wurden. Folge ist, dass es dann einen Dauerreset (Kurzschluss) gibt, so als wenn man den Resetknopf am PC-Gehäuse nicht mehr loslassen würde. Einfach den Stecker mal umdrehen. Oder auch mal schauen, ob der Knopf am Gehäuse nicht klemmt, was ja den gleichen Effekt hätte





unwarscheinlich, in dem fall würde der pc keinen strom bekommen da der pw_rs den kompletten stromkreislauft unterbricht, und man sollte nicht auf gut glück die kabel umstecken, glaub mir ich weiß wovon ich da rede


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich den Resetknopf am PC drücke, dann gehen auch nicht die Lichter und Lüfter aus, sondern laufen weiter. Ich weis auch wovon ich rede. Das mit dem Kabel hatte ich nämlich schon mal vor einigen Jahren gehabt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Mai 2011)

du hast siher keinen lautsprecher angeschlossen um das piepen zu hören


----------



## Akanor (25. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt nochmal geschaut. Masn kann tatsächlich auf dem Board kleine "Markierungen" erkennen. Da gibt's zum einen +HDLED und +PLED, sowie RESET und +PWBTN
Als Stecker habe ich jeweils einmal + und - und dann noch H.D.D LED und RESET SW und POWER SW.
Aber irgendwie wird mir nicht schlüssig wo genau die Stecker hineinkommen. es gibt nämlich 7 Steckplätze und 5 Stecker. + und - sind jeweils nur "einsteckrig", die anderen "zweisteckrig". Ist jetzt etwas schwer, zu schauen, ob die jetzt quasi senkrecht oder waagerecht einzustecken sind.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2011)

Der "Piep" wird doch schon lange nicht mehr über Lautsprecher ausgegeben. Der "Piep" kommt zumindest bei mir, direkt vom Board. War bei den letzten drei Boards so die ich hatte.


----------



## Akanor (25. Mai 2011)

oOcloudOo schrieb:


> also:
> 
> wegen frontpanel müsste in deinem boardheft stehen wo die rein kommen, falls dus net findest dann kannst du auch mit nem vergrößerungsglas auf das mboard schauen da müssten auch immer 3 buchstaben für das entsprechende kabel sein.
> 
> ...




Also ich hab's jetzt noch mal rausgenommen und eine Schraube entfernt, sodass noch vier bleiben. Wenn ich noch mehr rausnehme würde das Board wackeln und nicht mehr fest sitzen.


----------

